
Amazon licenses Slack for workers as Slack adopts AWS video-call tech - Elof
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/06/04/amazon-licenses-slack-for-workers-as-slack-adopts-aws-video-call-tech.html
======
eigen-vector
Disclaimer: I work for AWS.

Slack clearly is the superior IM product. However, I am skeptical about this
move as I'm concerned about the brain cycles that need to go into 'managing'
my Slack. I have used Slack only in a limited capacity—for personal projects
and public chat rooms, so I might be a little off here, but Slack seems to
come with a lot of overhead than most other IM tools.

Chime, for all its shortcomings, was a traditional chat solution. It didn't
set out to replace email. It's an ambitious goal, but you'll never replace
email in a large enough place like AWS. This means I now simply have one more
place to answer questions or respond to trivial things that can be looked up.

------
UMetaGOMS
Another AWS employee here.

I'm pretty indifferent to this. I've used Slack a few times for open-source
projects and customer contact - it's fine, but I haven't seen anything which
sets it apart besides mindshare. Hopefully access to the paid features will
change my stance.

Chime gets a lot of flak, but frankly it's the best video conferencing tool
I've used, so I'm glad that part will stay. The main downside to Chime as a
chat tool is also IMO its biggest positive - the fact that no-one else uses
it. I never had to be too mindful in Chime rooms about speaking out of school,
but with Slack as the default for both internal and external communication
that might have to change.

~~~
eigen-vector
+1 on chime being an awesome video conferencing tool. My P99 experience with
chime video meetings has been stellar.

~~~
pipingdog
> P99

Can confirm, eigen-vector is an Amazonian.

------
1cvmask
This deal surprises me as the Amazon I know loves to come out with multiple
service offerings in every horizontal tech space.

Still curious how this got pulled off even with the "cross-selling" of Chime
involved.

Could this be the flirt before a possible acquisition offer?

------
brian_herman__
If only discord had business features like SAML and single signon it would mop
the floor with slack

